# Torn ACL



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor Tempest blew her ACL out this weekend at the show. DARN IT! Now I have to figure out what surgery we are going to do since the TPLO is not an option. For those that don't know when you do the TPLO they rearrange the structure of the knee and the dog is no longer balanced. She blew it out playing fetch after her perfect run she did. I threw her ball and she slipped when she went for it and..... UGH I feel so bad but I think she had a partial tear we just saw the vet and he wanted to do X-rays and see if he saw anything but she should be ok to go to the trail then I tear by throwing the ball... <Smacks head on wall>


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw poor baby. Dosia and I have fingers and paws crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

dang! That sucks!! Hopefully surgery is successful and she heals well so she can shortly perform again


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh man! Keep us posted! Hopefully all will work out well, always the simple things that end up kicking us in the end.. Odd isn't it?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OH NO so horrible! I hope it works out! Why do you think the TPLO is NOT an option? just based off the way she is moving or id there another reason you don't think it would work? Good thoughts for your girl, hope its a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your girl! We've been there many times. We have one dog, Tomko, who tore both partially and while recovering from the surgery on the first one, completely tore the other. He had bilateral TPLOs and has done incredible well. He went on to becoming a conformation champion and still actively competes in weight pull. It hasn't hurt him at all and his movement and structure wasn't at all affected. He's been complemented by multiple judges on his flawless movement for being such a big boy (sits around 102-105 lbs). Who does the surgery definitely make a HUGE difference tho, he had both knees done at the University of Florida. You'd never know. We have another boy, Phantom, who had knee surgery as well. He had a TTA on one knee and they had to go back to remove his meniscus a few weeks later and then had an extracap on the other side. He has also done wonderfully with no problems. The TTA definitely changes the conformation of the knee though so we stopped showing him in conformation but he still pulls. He also had his surgeries at UF. Luckily I am a vet tech and worked in orthopedic surgery there for 5 years so they got the best care. Underwater treadmill, laser and acupuncture for rehab. It was expensive but we're definitely glad we did it for them. If you have any questions about any of the surgeries, feel free to ask! I've seen them all done hundreds of time(actually scrubbed in and assisted for a few) and can tell you all about how it's done step by step and the recovery, the good and the bad!! )


----------



## bangimoshi (Oct 18, 2008)

So sorry about your girl! torn ligaments are not fun... I'm currently trying to decide which surgery to use for my dog as well. Like you, I don't really like the idea of totally changing the knee's geometry with TPLO or TTA, but I have not ruled it out entirely yet. Tightrope repair is one to consider or the traditional lateral suture repair. My dog has partially torn both sides...
You may already know this, but I'd recommend you get her on glucosamine/MSM supplement right away to support the cartilage and protect from arthritis. Regardless of the surgery you choose, arthritis is an issue and supplements can help protect from further damage. 
Best of luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rain: she's put in a lot of work, more so than most if not all other dogs of her strain. You have some good things going right now and Tempest has a lot of good years as a healthy dog from this point on as an OFC *off the couch* athlete.  Without telling you what to do or trying to be an ( Y ) .. put her out to pasture. She has her titles and our hearts I know she has yours. I know a bit about horses and these kinda things our game dogs and working dogs share with horses. Shes a proven worker.. and the door on her is not completely shut but the wind just about slamed it so. HOWEVER once again you have multiple open windows with a good draft pulling freshies through the air  You do more than GREAT by your dogs; and they show that.







Im sorry for the rambling something is just itchin like its just time to retire her from competition and let her history promote its self, you know she'll blow a knee an acl anything to out perform the other dog(s) .. we can see that.. ACL are able to bounce from however every athlete I know whos ever torn one is weaker there and usually wears an knee brace of sorts during competition, or work if he swings a hammer or shes on her feet all day. Every horse, well... we hear about those that bounce back and they write books and make movies about those horses for a reason.

I'd like to see the same in your future dogs of the similar strain and type as I know would most. Give Tempest a hug for me one of few blues I like, I feel bad for you and your BA ATHLETE. I just see a pretty blue horse put out to pasture only to live a good long life. Hows that new monsoon litter, you got some out of that, that can out do tempest and the others Im sure in all that agility and K9 work.

Hope she bounces back soon, blessing and peace be with you and yours .. upruns:


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

sorry to hear that, we wish you all the best with surgery.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Stan and that is pretty much how I feel about it. I think this injury is going to retire her. She gets hurt a lot and now this so I am just going to finish her Obed titles and probably not run her till after he knee is fixed and she is over 7 years old. If I wait till she is 7 she only has to jump 12" as a vet and I might try to finish her agility CH in NADAC. 

I think I am going to have the surgery done that is not the TTA or TPLO and that is based off talking with many top agility competitor who have done it on other dogs or done a lot of research. I do not want to cut bone and reposition anything I just feel it changes the conformation.

Bluestreak, I appreciate the feedback and if I have any more questions I will pm you 

I do have to disagree a little bit but only because I have very little faith in UKC, AKC, or even ADBA conformation on whether or not a dog has sound movement. I have seen horrid dogs win BIS or BOB based on the judges not understanding proper movement. Also movement as it applies to serious working dogs is totally different. I have dogs who do more than just agility, they are hard workers and their bodies are put to the test. There is more research on the TPLO or TTA as it applies to serious working dogs and they may not be the best option. Weight pull is only in a straight line and not twisting and turning, that puts more stress on the knee as you know.

{sigh} I just hate seeing her have to go through this. She is on crate rest for now and I will have to figure out what we are going to do with her knee. Thanks for the support guys!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Always hard to force retire a working dog, both for the handler and the dog.. I'm sure where ever you decide to go from here will be in the best interest of her health.. It happens for a reason and if you have a history of injuries with her i'd have to agree maybe its time to just let the achievements speak for themselves vs pushing further.. I have no doubt in my mind she has the will and can to go as far as you will let her with her titles but at some point you have to decide is worth the potential breaking of her?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's were I pretty much am at with all this I don't want to hurt her and she will would die trying before she quit. Some dogs protect their body but she just thinks about that last and keeps her eye on the prize. lol She is enjoying being a house dog and out of the kennels though, she loves sleeping in bed with me.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> That's were I pretty much am at with all this I don't want to hurt her and she will would die trying before she quit. Some dogs protect their body but she just thinks about that last and keeps her eye on the prize. lol She is enjoying being a house dog and out of the kennels though, she loves sleeping in bed with me.


Based on what i've seen even though it is premature if you will, deserves it. Shes worked hard over the years and now i think its just "her time" to be a dog. Whatever happens i'll be keeping up with updates and wish you both well!


----------

